# Retirement trip looking for expat groups/meetup in Puerto Vallarta/Riviera Maya areas



## debycoles (Feb 24, 2018)

Hubby and I are coming to Mexico next month for a quick tour around 3 of the areas on our shortlist for retirement next year.

Starting out in Puerto Vallarta area, going on to Chapala and then the Riveriera Maya. We would love to meet up with other expats, find out more about the areas, places to live and not live, real info on life in Mexico, activities and groups, local insights etc.

Anyone know of any ex-pat group or society etc in the Puerto Vallarta area ? Or in the Riviera Maya where we could network and meet some folks?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try Yahoo groups......


----------



## debycoles (Feb 24, 2018)

chicois8 said:


> Try Yahoo groups......


Are people still using those? I will have to try to find one. Can't even remember how those work now....seems like such a long time ago, before facebook!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

debycoles said:


> Are people still using those? I will have to try to find one. Can't even remember how those work now....seems like such a long time ago, before facebook!


Speaking of Facebook, that would be a good place to look for groups with members from Puerto Vallarta and the Riviera Maya.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

March should be a really busy month in Puerto Vallarta. I believe it's 'Semana Santa' and a lot of people are going to be traveling in Mexico.


----------



## debycoles (Feb 24, 2018)

NCas said:


> March should be a really busy month in Puerto Vallarta. I believe it's 'Semana Santa' and a lot of people are going to be traveling in Mexico.


Ah, that may explain why we found it so hard to find reasonable accomodation. Oh well, you have to see things as they really are. Cities are busy...


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

debycoles said:


> Ah, that may explain why we found it so hard to find reasonable accomodation. Oh well, you have to see things as they really are. Cities are busy...


Semana Santa is a specially busy holiday. When I was living in the city center in Queretaro and semana santa rolled around I made sure to park my car right in front of my house. I knew for the week of semana santa I would not be able to use my car to get around This because the congestions, streets closures, and sheer number of people would make it near impossible to get around. So if Puerto Vallarta seems extremely busy this probably does not reflect how most day are like. Just something to keep in mind.


----------

